# A little help for catmen



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I figure all of us that fish at night can use every bit of help we can get.
I just made a page to illustrate how to make an effective night time bite alarm. I think tis will be helpful to all catmen but particularly flathead chasers who fish without lights or those who may doze now and then.

Bite alarm 

I will be making more pages to help shore fishermen deliver baits as time permits.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

That is a pretty good idea Robby! I may have to try that some time! 

Now I just have to find some fish to trigger the alarm!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS Robby...


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Robby Thanks.

At first I was expecting to see your toe, with some 65# braided wrapped around it. The method you have shown will work well tooooooo  !

Just joking Robby
<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Robby. I've heard people talk about doing that, but never knew exactly how they rigged it. 

Having some 50# braid wrapped around your toe and one of those 50 pounders robby catches take off with your bait would get your attention even if you were sleeping I'm sure. That hurts just thinking about it. 

Barry


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

With a little variation you can use that alarm with a spinning reel also.

The girls do that so they don't need lights and I let them fish for channel cats while I have flathead lines out.


----------

